# Accommodation for help



## muffinn (Sep 9, 2008)

We are an early retired couple, both ex-teachers, "cutting our cloth", planning a month in mainland Greece this autumn.

Any suggestions as to how we might get cheapest accommodation in an interesting town?

We'd be happy to earn our keep.

Would appreciate any comments.


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you go in the Autumn os still looking?


----------



## muffinn (Sep 9, 2008)

We had a marvelous month but were accommodation was a lot more expensive than we had expected. Next time we must try and get a longer let somewhere perhaps.


----------

